# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  21شخص في سيارة ميني كوبر

## الدمعة الحزينة

21شخص في سيارة ميني كوبر
السلام عليكم 


اليوم جايب لكم صور سيارت ميني كوبر 

وفيها 21 شخص 


مجموعة من الشباب لمحاولة تسجيل رقم عالمي بدخول 21 شخص


قي سيارة الميني كوبر


اخليكم مع الصورهـ 
screen.width-280) {this.width=screen.width-280;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>
screen.width-280) {this.width=screen.width-280;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>
screen.width-280) {this.width=screen.width-280;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0> 


بصراحه شي خيالي 


وانشالله نالت على رضاكم :screen.width-280) {this.width=screen.width-280;this.alt='أضغط على الصورة لعرضها بالكامل';}" border=0>


تحياتي

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

ياسبحان الله 

يسلمو على الصور

----------


## العنود

_يسلمو على الصورة_
_والله شي_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------

